

15 Startups With $100 Million+ Valuations That Hardly Existed Last Year - teralaser
http://www.businessinsider.com/15-valuable-startups-no-one-knew-about-last-year-2011-9#12-beachmint-4

======
teralaser
Ok most of the later ones are the usual suspects :-) ... and not so much
"hardly existed last year".

